# Idec Timers



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Hard to say, but I've used all manner of IDEC relays and IDEC Izumi PLC's over the years, and haven't really had any special issues. It's bottom rung equipment, to be sure, but I can't tell you that I ever thought it was junk. Anyone can ship a bad batch of anything. 

For those octal plug-in relays, it's important to make sure they're seated good. Get the hold in latch or use a zip tie. It's a big gnarly thing that vibrates easily. They're probably a pin-for-pin replacement for many brands of octal timers, so you might try something different for a little bit to rule in our rule out the timer.


----------



## mgollinger (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. 
We have already started to change these Idec timers with Omron and all is well. I'm still puzzled as to what exactly happened to the Idec's. My guess is there is a defective timing curcuit. we have never had problems before this.
Thanks again.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I've had pretty good luck with Idec timers, though Omrons are excellent. 

I had a few 24DC Idecs go bad a few years ago, the replacements are still working. 

I like the square base relays and timers better than the octals. Maybe it's just the way I think, but square base makes more sense.

Rob


----------

